# Hi everybody, I just got linked from photopoints !!



## GUYO (Oct 16, 2003)

Hi again, 
Well, my name is GUY
I'm here to get your respond 
on my website,
it's loaded with my photos 
from around the world
& I would like to get 
some of your thoughts on it !
Well, here it is:
http://www.guy-olami.com
I would love to get any reply,
what's so ever !
Looking forward hearing what you think of it,
getting tips, getting to know better
what other photographers find interesting 
in there own POV
I'll be waiting,
don't be shy commenting 
& sending in your webs for my "review" !!!
only If you like to of course !
Thank you in advance


----------



## voodoocat (Oct 16, 2003)

Welcome Guy!  Glad you found us.  You have some excellent photos in your portfolio.  

I think you're our first member from Israel.  Plenty of photojournalism opps over there I'll bet


----------



## GUYO (Oct 24, 2003)

Sorry for the late reply, I was in Amsterdam the last week
So here I'm back to the Holyland
& yes, unfortenatlly, yes !
Many photojournalist are staying around here (for the ACTION so we say)
I myself am just the type of photographer using this media'
I'm a photojournalist but not actually the one going after the hard news !
Sorry again for the late respond !
Bye from Guy
& thanks again


----------

